# Pricing Vinyl decals and installation



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey all, so I am able to provide vinyl decals but i'm more of a screen printer and being that work may get too busy for me to do others i tend to stay on shirts unless the customer is willing to pay or if work slows down and vinyl work is what comes in well thats what ill be working doing.

My question is, "how to price vinyl and what would anyone with experience charge for installation"?

I have done alot of vinyl work in my past 5 years or so but really have never came up with a pricing method. At one point i tried researching but everyone is different. I dont have commercial lease i typically dont charge what a commercial shop would since its home based. 

what im looking for is how to price, i dont want to over charge customers but i also dont want to cut myself short. I typically end up feeling like im losing on my end after the deal is made and its really why i dont get into it much more. 

What would one charge for 2 color design 2ftx4ft on side of van something like the attached image on both sides with installation?

Do you charge differently because its commercial now versus someone who wants just a image on the window etc?

All feedback is appreciated


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

This is pretty much what the customer would be wanting? (this is just a image off google i saved for demonstrating purposes, not the actual logo)


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

for that multi color logo and everything thing else seen on the side of that van, we would be at $175-$200 per side installed. Around $250/side if they wanted it quick like next day or two.

Dont know how that would compare with others but in our market area thats the price we would go for.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you commercial shop?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

williekid said:


> This is pretty much what the customer would be wanting? (this is just a image off google i saved for demonstrating purposes, not the actual logo)


This one we would charge 200.00 a side and install for 110.00 for both sides. Our market is 4.50 a Sq ft plus install for printed and 6.00 a Sq ft for cut vinyl. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

Need to figure out your cost per square footage(including inks if digital). Multiply by XX amount...add in any extra costs(like time for weeding or masking etc). Then add in your hourly shop rate and employee rate(Have to guess on how long install will take.). That truck looks pretty straight forward so it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

I keep telling people with this question, you need to get THE GRAPHICS PRICING GUIDE, and use it has it clearly states GUIDE ?


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

johnnyb57 said:


> I keep telling people with this question, you need to get THE GRAPHICS PRICING GUIDE, and use it has it clearly states GUIDE ?


where do you find this guide?? I googled it and found nothing.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

It's for sign shops, you can try a wholesale sign supplier in your area, or sign crafter mag.. I forget the cost but its cheap enough..


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Opps, heres the name again computer graphics pricing guide, seeing as I forgot computer


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

You can buy the book on Amazon or get the Kindle version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Let me google that for you 


https://www.signcraft.com/sign-pricing/


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

"I dont have commercial lease i typically dont charge what a commercial shop would since its home based."

So I guess that makes it ok to devalue the marketplace? If something is worth $500 on the market, it doesn't lose value because your overhead is lower - you should be making more money with less overhead, not charging less.

On the van - both doors and sides and I'm guessing the back - $675 plus design


----------

